# Peace Naturals Project receives approval to supply medical Cannabis in Canada



## 7greeneyes (Nov 5, 2013)

h*MP*p://www.newswire.ca/en/story/1254823/peace-naturals-project-receives-approval-to-supply-medical-cannabis-in-canada-under-mmpr-program









TORONTO, Nov. 5, 2013 /CNW/ - The Peace Naturals Project, a federally  licensed and regulated commercial medical Cannabis producer, has been  granted a license by Health Canada to produce and distribute medical Cannabis in Canada under the new _Marihuana for Medical Purposes Regulations (MMPR). _The Ontario-based company is the first new producer not previously a  supplier to the Federal Government, to be granted this license after  achieving the rigorous security and operational requirements set forth  by Health Canada.​ 

"I am very proud that we've reached this milestone, which is truly  transformative for thousands of Canadians striving to manage their  medical conditions," says Mark Gobuty, Founder and CEO, The Peace  Naturals Project. "We are looking forward to helping make people's  lives a little bit better with safe, effective and consistent quality  Agri-Health solutions." 
  Medical Cannabis, also known as medical marihuana, has been used by  patients with a number of serious illnesses, including multiple  sclerosis, spinal cord injuries, asthma and arthritis, among others.  Medical benefits include, but are not limited to: pain relief, muscle  relaxation, decreased nausea and increased appetite. 


The Peace Naturals Project offers a range of conventional and organic,  allergen-free, harm-reducing whole Cannabis flower solutions, based on  a unique assortment of proprietary medical Cannabis varieties, with  varying degrees of active components to assist with different medical  conditions and symptoms. The Peace Naturals Project prides itself on  achieving a consistent level of quality through a strict  standardization protocol and 25 years of combined research and  agronomic practices. At Peace Naturals, an optimal Cannabis treatment  that suits specific client needs can be selected from a number of  Cannabis varieties, including those that have non psychoactive effects.  To date, The Peace Naturals Project has nine varieties that are  available to registered clients. 


Health Canada's licensing process is part of the Government's plan to  change the way Canadians access marihuana for medical purposes and  transition to a new Marihuana for Medical Purposes Regulations regime.  According to Health Canada, the current Marihuana Medical Access  Regulations (MMAR) will be repealed on March 31, 2014, and, effective  April 1, 2014, the new MMPR program that replaces MMAR will go into  effect. Health Canada will no longer distribute marihuana for medical  purposes, but will instead oversee licensing of a body of approved  suppliers. The new regulations are designed to provide secure access to  quality-controlled marihuana for medical purposes to those Canadians  who need it. Effective October 1, 2013, the transition to MMPR began.  Health Canada no longer accepts new applications for personal licences  under the MMAR. New and converting medical Cannabis patients will be  able to purchase their medicine through a licensed producer authorized  by Health Canada. 


"The Marihuana for Medical Purposes Regulations program is a  long-awaited step in the right direction. While I support the  government's action, I encourage Health Canada and other stakeholders  to work together to make sure the program produces the intended  results," says Professor Alan Young, Osgoode Law School. "We need to  think about providing the information and resources to both patients  and their support networks, on the one hand, and to healthcare  practitioners, on the other, to facilitate uninterrupted, secure access  to quality medical Cannabis and compassionate service delivery for  those who need it. The Peace Naturals Project has a passionate team and  a great infrastructure in place to pioneer best practices in the  production and distribution of medicinal Cannabis under the MMPR  program to raise the standards bar in the new commercial industry." 


"The Peace Naturals Project strives to be the best commercial Cannabis  resource in Canada," says Gobuty, "The principles of integrity,  transparency, security and compliance are absolutely critical to this  project. As more patients and healthcare practitioners embrace broader  solutions to health challenges, we are well-positioned to be at the  forefront of shaping a viable commercial industry, influencing  attitudes, behaviours and business models as well as facilitating  much-needed education and awareness around medical Cannabis as part of  an overall self-care solution." 


Health Canada, which regulates the country's medical Cannabis growing  operations, anticipates more than 450,000 authorized users by 2024. The  government's approach to this treatment creates new options for  patients seeking to make responsible and safe health and lifestyle  choices. 



According to Health Canada, since the introduction of its MMAR  program in 2001, the program has grown exponentially, from fewer than  500 authorized persons to more than 37,000 today. 


In Canada, patients will be able to purchase an appropriate amount of  medical Cannabis, based on their medical condition, directly from a  commercial medical Cannabis producer licensed by Health Canada with a  medical document signed by a healthcare practitioner. 


The Peace Naturals Project expansion plans include a number of local  community and sustainability initiatives. The company will offer job  opportunities to local professionals and will mitigate its expanding  energy demands through the mixed use of natural gas and electricity. It  will also champion environmental sustainability and land stewardship  best practices using a five-phase permaculture design plan. 

*About The Peace Naturals Project*



The Peace Naturals Project is a federally licensed and regulated  Canadian medical Cannabis producer and distributor based in Ontario.  The company cultivates strains of Cannabis that can be used for  medicinal purposes, employing proven, proprietary plant varieties and  offering a range of organic medical Cannabis solutions. The Peace  Naturals Project, which has extensive experience in natural health food  production and agronomy, is one of the first new commercial producers  granted a license by Heath Canada to produce and distribute medical  Cannabis in Canada. Its transformative patient-centric model is based  on a strong understanding of the growing medical Cannabis industry, a  holistic approach to living well and the principles of integrity,  transparency, security, compliance, and social environmental  sustainability. The Peace Naturals Project is a privately held, wholly  owned Canadian company focused on becoming the global Agri-Health  leader in the development of effective and safe medical Cannabis  solutions. For more information visit www . peacenaturals . com.


----------

